# The boomer keeps on booming



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

With all the Bombardment lately I was thinking the Noob Pif Reunion had started early. So many killer packages touching down throughout PUFF Nation and leaving nothing but destruction in their wake.

One of these destructive ordnance found it's way to the little town of Cheshire CT by none other than the Mad Boomer himself!

Couldn't be more thrilled on a dreary return to work Monday. Serious thanks @WABOOM. You made my day Bro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice hit!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

WABOOM's been busy! Some great smokes there!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha! You seriously got hit with a 1-2-3 on a Monday! It doesn't get any better than that. Great hit @WABOOM. If the three of us would have planned on hitting you on the same day it probably wouldn't have worked but, it must have just been your time.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

And it wasn't even a planned attack!!! What beautiful coincidence.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Another nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Ha! You seriously got hit with a 1-2-3 on a Monday! It doesn't get any better than that. Great hit @WABOOM. If the three of us would have planned on hitting you on the same day it probably wouldn't have worked but, it must have just been your time.


Totally bombarded for sure. Although the Hump's hit last week! Just didn't have time to post. @WABOOM and yours where patiently waiting for me on the staircase this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> And it wasn't even a planned attack!!! What beautiful coincidence.


Dude, you are literally the "Uni Bomber". Vegas, welcome to the dead. This will forever be dubbed "Monday Mayhem". Great job BOOM!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit @*WABOOM* !!!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Open season on the Kid ? Nicely done


----------

